# Essence Black 600W Power Supply



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Has anyone ever heard of "Essence Black 600W Power Supply" 

I'm was about to buy a New Fractal Design R4 case but noticed that Ebuyer are doing it for about £15 more than my normal supplier + this power supply thrown in. Clearly rebranded, but I've searched for this model but can't find much... or anything on it other than references to the offer; certainly not a manufacturer or any specs. 

I figure if its half decent, I'll get it, if only to use as a spare, but if its a cheapo low brow unit, I'll just go for the case alone.

Cheers


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I cannot find anything but Fractal design, and I suspect that it is old stock Fractal Design


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Ah ok, that makes sense. I'll just give it a miss. The cases are great but...


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

FTR - I have bought many cases that had a PSU "tossed in" to make the sale where I immediately replaced the PSU with a 80 PLUS Certified PSU from a major maker. Some of the extra PSUs where off brand, or no-name generics, some, as come with some Antec cases, where good, but smaller Antec PSUs from their entry-level lines. 

My point is, don't let an off-brand generic PSU stop you from buying a case you want if the price is still acceptable to you. You can always use this extra PSU as a troubleshooting spare, as you already suggested. And/or, and I recommend this, you can get a *PSU Tester* to connect to this spare PSU and then use the spare PSU to test fans and drive motors. I feel one of those testers is a good investment for home users who are interested in doing some of their own maintenance and upgrades anyway.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

My recommendation is the same. Never use the PSU provided with a case, they are almost always very low quality.

Stick with XFX or Seasonic branded PSUs and ensure to get the correct amount of power as needed.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Same as above, PSU's included with cases are almost always lower quality.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

3rd'ed. Don't ever use that type power supply it's only a matter of time before you have issues. Stick exclusively with Seasonic and XFX for power supplies to ensure top quality and reliability for years to come.


----------

